# 100% Polyester Fleece Throw



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

hi all,
just passing along the info: these throws are 68% off (today only) with FREE shipping:
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Polyester-Fleec ... 1727988423

i am thinking: great for liners! i just got two.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Ooh, that's a great price, especially with free shipping. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

NoDivision said:


> Ooh, that's a great price, especially with free shipping. Thanks for the heads up


free shipping makes a huge difference.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great find, thanks for sharing!


----------

